# qmail+smtp-auth2

## SuperGrobie

Hallo.

Ich habe ein Problem mit qmail und smtp-auth. Ich benutze

qmail-1.03-r10

/service/qmail-smptd/run:

```

#!/bin/sh

QMAILDUID=`id -u qmaild`

NOFILESGID=`id -g qmaild`

exec /usr/bin/softlimit -m 8000000 \

        /usr/bin/tcpserver -H -R -v -p -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb \

        -u $QMAILDUID -g $NOFILESGID 0 smtp rblsmtpd /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd mein.mailserver.de /bin/cmd5checkpw /bin/true 2>&1

```

Alle Authentifizierungsversuche werden abgewiesen und ich weiß nicht, woran es liegen könnte.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht einen Tipp geben?

Grüße, Grobie.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

qmail nutzt von  haus aus keine smtp-auth, das ist von djb nicht vorgesehen, wie und ob es funktioniert hängt vom hersteller des jeweiligen patches ab, dieser sollte auch ne dokumentation zu seinem patch beigelegt haben was duch machen musst, damit smtp-auth funktioniert.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## SuperGrobie

qmail-1.03-r10 benutzt den patch von http://members.elysium.pl/brush/qmail-smtpd-auth/

und ich habe die anweisungen auf der seite befolgt, dennoch

klappt es nicht.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

http://members.elysium.pl/brush/qmail-smtpd-auth/faq.html

hast du durch?

und dein checkpassword kann auch sicher /etc/shadow lesen und dein qmail-smtpd user kann auch checkpassword starten?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## phixom

Ich habe auch dieses Problem. Egal ob ich checkpassword oder checkvpw oder chk_vmauth verwende, alle Loginversuche werden abgewiesen.

Laut Qmail homepage kann man checkpassword folgerndermaßen testen:

printf "fred\0bloggs\0Y123456\0" | /bin/checkpassword `which id` 3<&0

Dort funktionieren auch meine vorhandenen Login/Passwd kombinationen.

Setz ich aber checkpassword zur authenfizierung in qmail ein schlägt alles fehl.

Hierzu mein run- file

#!/bin/sh

QMAILDUID=`id -u qmaild`

NOFILESGID=`id -g qmaild`                       

exec /usr/bin/softlimit -m 8000000 \

    /usr/bin/tcpserver -H -R -v -p -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb \

    -u $QMAILDUID -g $NOFILESGID 0 smtp  /var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd meinhost.xxxxx.de  /bin/checkpassword/bin/true 2>&1  

ich habe schon überall rumgesucht und alle Anleitungen etc sagen das es so richtig ist, aber es geht nicht!!!

Ich habe bereits selber qmail gepatcht ( ebuild unpack, dann patchen, dann compilen install ), auch das hat nicht geholfen

ich weiss nicht, was noch foul ist.

Ich vermute irgendwo eine versteckte Sicherheitseinstellung für den tcpserver oder so. 

gruss 

phixom

----------

## meyerm

Hallo alle,

habt ihr mittlerweile einen Grund gefunden? Bei mir ist es aehnlich. Nur das es schon mal funktioniert hat *sigh*. Aber irgendwo, irgendwie habe ich ich irgendwas geaendert so dass er jetzt alle Versuche ablehnt bzw. wenn ich es nicht per telnet sondern per kmail mache er im Prinzip festhaengt. Sprich: kmail kommt nicht uber die beruehmten 0% hinaus  :Wink: 

Danke Dir,

marcel

----------

## phixom

Nein, es hat sich noch nix geändert und ich überlege mir mittlerweile, ob ich nicht postfix nehme.  :Sad: 

Das es bei dir geklappt hat, kann daran liegen, das du evtl nach 

[i]/var/qmail/bin/qmail-smtpd[/i] evtl den Hostnamen vergessen hast.

Das war bei mir mal so und er hat super authentifiziert, allerdings auch falsche login/passwd kombis. Das war natürlich nicht das was ich wollte  :Smile: 

Irgendwie scheint es aber auch keinen zu interessieren bzw scheint es niemanden zu geben, der das in Gentoo hinbekommen hat.

gruss

phix0m

----------

## MasterOfMagic

also ich hab bei mir mal auf einer redhat box qmail aus den sourcen mit smtp auth installiert. das funktionierte wunderbar.  hab dann versucht noch die patches von gentoo reinzugeben und da war es dann vorbei. scheinbar dürften da ein paar patches buggy sein. werde nächste woche noch ein wenig testen und dann kann ich mehr sagen. wahrscheinlich scheitert es wohl an diesem smtp-auth-close3 patch. das klingt irgendwie schon verdächtig aber näheres dann wie gesagt nächste woche.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## phixom

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> werde nächste woche noch ein wenig testen und dann kann ich mehr sagen. wahrscheinlich scheitert es wohl an diesem smtp-auth-close3 patch. das klingt irgendwie schon verdächtig aber näheres dann wie gesagt nächste woche. 
> 
> 

 

na da bin ich echt mal gespannt, ob es klappt.

Ich habe schon Versuche mit qmail-1.03-r8 hinter mir, wo ich in die Standardsource einfach nach ebuild unpack reingepatcht habe und auch das hat nix gebracht.

gruss

phixom

----------

## meyerm

Jetzt wollte ich auch mal Schritt fuer Schritt durchlaufen (das digest musste ich vorher selbst erstellen):

```

yavin work # ebuild /var/db/pkg/net-mail/qmail-1.03-r10/qmail-1.03-r10.ebuild unpack

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) qmail-1.03.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) qmail-smtpd-auth-0.31.tar.gz

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) qmailqueue-patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) big-todo.103.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) qmail-link-sync.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) big-concurrency.patch

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) qmail-0.0.0.0.patch

>>> Checking qmail-1.03.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> Checking qmail-smtpd-auth-0.31.tar.gz's mtime...

>>> Checking qmailqueue-patch's mtime...

>>> Checking big-todo.103.patch's mtime...

>>> Checking qmail-link-sync.patch's mtime...

>>> Checking big-concurrency.patch's mtime...

>>> Checking qmail-0.0.0.0.patch's mtime...

>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking qmail-1.03.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/qmail-1.03-r10/work

>>> Unpacking qmail-smtpd-auth-0.31.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/qmail-1.03-r10/work

 * Applying auth.patch...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /var/db/pkg/net-mail/qmail-1.03-r10/files/1.03-r10/smtp-auth-close3.patch

!!! ERROR: net-mail/qmail-1.03-r10 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 181, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

yavin work #

```

----------

## meyerm

BTW: Ich habe noch einen Thread im internationalen Forum laufen. Nur fuer den Fall dass eine Antwort in dem anderen Thread aufkommt (ich glaube nicht dran *g*):

anderer SMTP-AUTH Thread

----------

## meyerm

Gut, gut. Habe jetzt zu postfix gewechselt...  :Razz: 

----------

## SuperGrobie

Hi.

Bei mir geht's jetzt:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/net-mail/qmail/qmail-1.03-r8.ebuild unpack

cd /var/tmp/portage/qmail-1.03-r8/work/

tar xzf /usr/portage/distfiles/qmail-smtpd-auth-0.31.tar.gz

cp base64.c base64.h ../qmail-1.03

patch -d ../qmail-1.03 < auth.patch

ebuild /usr/portage/net-mail/qmail/qmail-1.03-r8.ebuild merge

```

Hoffe das hilft anderen auch weiter.

Bis dann.

----------

## MasterOfMagic

kann ich bestättigen. genau die gleiche patchfolge brachte auch bei mir ein funktionierndes qmail.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

